# Vegas Treasure Island Pirate Show



## janapur (May 13, 2007)

In my many years of traveling to Vegas I've never considered bringing the kids, although my parents brought me when I was younger.

However, with the newborn too young to leave with grandma, we're going to try to make this somewhat of a family trip for the Summer Bay annual meeting. Yea!!

There is a Kids Quest inside the Palms for the 90 minutes it takes us to sign our new deeds- they've already told us that kids are not welcome to accompany us in that meeting.

I've never paid attention to how often Treasure Island does their pirate show. Does anyone know the schedule?

Perhaps a trip to Hoover Dam and the Grand Canyon.

Any other suggestions to entertain the 3 yr old would be appreciated. TIA.

Jana

Jana


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2007)

I don't think any of those things would entertain a 3 year old, and the Grand Canyon is a 5 hour trip - one way.  Try www.lasvegaskids.com for ideas for kids.


----------



## Bob B (May 13, 2007)

The TI Pirate Show is now the Sirens of TI show.  It is not worth seeing even for adults and certainly not for kids.


----------



## jimbiggs (May 13, 2007)

Unless they'd be entertained at Circus Circus, the only things that come to mind are The Secret Garden and the SharkTank.  Maybe check out the lions at the MGM.  They also have exotic birds at the Flamingo.


----------



## janapur (May 13, 2007)

Wow, great ideas and so quickly!

Thanks for the link. I had no idea that Vegas offered so much for us big kids too!

Jana


----------



## Rose Pink (May 13, 2007)

Bob B said:


> The TI Pirate Show is now the Sirens of TI show. It is not worth seeing even for adults and certainly not for kids.


 
I haven't seen it but my husband and son felt the same way you do.


----------



## ricoba (May 13, 2007)

It's no longer Treasure Island, it's TI.  And gone is the "family" focus of the show, as others have stated it's now the Sirens show.

With a 3 yo, I would look for a place with a kiddie pool and just expect to do lots of lounging around the pool area.

I am not sure a Kids Quest will even take a 3 yo, you may want to check that out prior to your visit.


----------



## janapur (May 13, 2007)

Actually, the Kids Quest takes kids from six WEEKS and up. Hard to believe. They do require vaccination records, which I'm glad about. Out of state visitors need to send the records at least 15 days prior to their visit.

We have several Kids Quest locations in MN, but I've never needed to use them. The photos on the web show photos of the different locations, and my correspondence thus far has been very pleasant and professional.

We will of course be enjoying the pool for the majority of our stay.

Jana


----------



## JoeWilly (May 13, 2007)

I agree with what the others have said about the TI show.  When we saw the show 3 or 4yrs. ago, it was great--nice pirate show.  Now, the show is vegas showgirls not wearing much and trying to entertain the pirates.  We had a sixteen yr. old boy with us that thought the show should be R rated or worse.  He couldn't get over the fact that any age could see the show.  We agreed the show was bad and it certainly isn't a family show.  Even for a free show, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 14, 2007)

Vegas has become considerably less kid friendly. The TI Sirens show is definately NOT kid friendly unless your kids are into T&A (I certainly hope not). The show at Excalibur with Merlin fighting the dragon has been dead for a few years now but, they have the Tournement of Kings show which might be of interest. I'm not sure a 3 year old will remember much about it but it's about as kid friendly as they come. The Lance Burton Magic show or Rick Thomas Magic show are both very much family oriented and kid friendly. Rick's show is an afternoon show and is relatively inexpensive. Since he left the Tropicana I'm not sure where he's playing.


----------



## julienjay (May 14, 2007)

My kids loved the kids museum in Vegas. That was awesome.
Gameworks on the Strip was also a hit.
The lions at MGM Grand.
Top of Stratosphere.
Circus Circus.
Orleans kids center...also a bowling alley there, I believe.
Saw a kids movie at The Palms.
We were there for a week with the kids on a Getaway (Club de Soleil) so I think we hit every kid-friendly thing there was to do.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 14, 2007)

There aren't many things that are actually age-appropriate for a child that young here, but two things come to mind.  First, there is a great Bird Preserve in Henderson, you can read about it here.  Then there's the airport viewing area.  Everybody likes to watch planes take off and land, especially kids.  There is a parking area on Sunset just west of Eastern Avenue.  Set the car radio to 88.5 and you can even hear the control tower.

If you are going to be outside at all, make sure the little one has plenty of sunscreen on, and drinks plenty of water.

Fern


----------



## roadtriper (May 16, 2007)

deleted duplicate


----------



## roadtriper (May 16, 2007)

Jana,  While I agree the Sireins of TI show is an adult theme... I don't think your 3 year old will understand or care about the story line!  as I remember there is no blatent profanity and everyone keeps their clothes on! the young ladys are scantily clad but no less so than if you went to the beach.  the lights and the music, and the cannons going off. the fire and splashes in the water will seem like Disneyland to a 3 yr old.  now if he was a little older he might start asking questions.(But... I'm not a Parent?)  there is the Volcano that erupts in front of the Mirage also.  and you still have some white tigers there as well.   I don't recall if SB has any kiddy pools, but there are lots of shallow fountians around  town and they are all full of quarters! maybe the little fella could help pay for Mommy's trip       I'm in town friday mid day through midnight monday. are we still trying to plan a get together for drinks/ or whatever?  maybe we could all get together and babysit your kids while you get the royal sales treatment.  I think that I'm scheduled for the presentation/deed transfer sometime on Sat, probably after the meeting.    Bob   30 days and counting!:whoopie:


----------



## janapur (May 16, 2007)

Bob, you are too funny!

No babysitting necessary, but thanks so much. I agree about your take on the TI show. At his age, it's all about lights and loudness. He's too young to _get_ any lewd storyline, blatant or not.

You must have already met my little money finder. He's been known to retrieve unclaimed money from pay phones and once found a $20 bill in a cash machine (we made him turn that one in).

In my youth, pre cel phones, we used to raid the fountains when we needed pay phone money for a ride home from the folks. No bigee, calls were only a dime back then.

We are arriving on Tues with the sales thing on Wed. I'd like to do a tour of Tahiti Village, as I've always considered trading into it. Let's shoot for a Friday night get-together. You pick the place.

Jana


----------

